# Realtek sound manager missing



## P4-630 (Nov 16, 2019)

I have downloaded the latest realtek driver from guru3d (2.82).

Got it installed and have no sound manager in the control panel and nothing happens when I click on C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\*RtkNGUI64.exe*.

Audio is working though.

Also I tried using DDU, same result.

I'm on Win 10 1909.

Should I uninstall it again and let windows find a driver?


----------



## ador250 (Nov 16, 2019)

Download latest one from here, that v2.82 is like 2~3 years old

8838_FF00_FF01_PG474_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL.rar @P4-630


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 16, 2019)

ador250 said:


> Download latest one from here, that v2.82 is like 2~3 years old
> 
> 8838_FF00_FF01_PG474_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL.rar @P4-630



I prefer official ones.

Which one should I use then? I see FF00 and FF01





My motherboard is Asus Z170 Pro gaming.


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 16, 2019)

Realtek stopped posting new audio drivers on its website and now uses Microsoft update.

https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=Realtek+Semiconductor+Corp.+-+MEDIA

Make sure to sort the list by pressing on "last updated" and grab the 100+ MB file.


----------



## ador250 (Nov 16, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I prefer official ones.
> 
> Which one should I use then? I see FF00 and FF01
> View attachment 136715
> ...



It is the official one, snatched from realtek ftp site..as someone said above realtek don't release latest audio driver in their site anymore. FF00 is the generic driver, install that one.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 16, 2019)

Ok thanks guys, got it working again. 

Is there anyway to remove the "2"? from:

Speakers (2- Realtek High defintion Audio)


----------



## ador250 (Nov 16, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Ok thanks guys, got it working again.
> 
> Is there anyway to remove the "2"? from:
> 
> Speakers (2- Realtek High defintion Audio)



It means ur previous uninstallation wasn't successful, it didn't cleared everything properly.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 16, 2019)

ador250 said:


> It means ur previous uninstallation wasn't successful, it didn't cleared everything properly.



I did use DDU one time previously with the drivers from guru3d, still the "2".


----------



## ador250 (Nov 16, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I did use DDU one time previously with the drivers from guru3d, still the "2".



oh, wait..this one probably solved by this..go to device manager, right click on start menu and go to device manager..now on Audio inputs and outputs right click on Speakers (2- Realtek High defintion Audio) and uninstall them..uninstall others if they also have 2 in front of them..after uninstall them click Action on upper left and click scan for hardware change...now speakers, microphone will appear again in Audio inputs and outputs..check this time if they have 2 - in front of them.


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 17, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I have downloaded the latest realtek driver from guru3d (2.82).
> 
> Got it installed and have no sound manager in the control panel and nothing happens when I click on C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\*RtkNGUI64.exe*.
> 
> ...



It's a known bug/issue for the R2.82 (v6.0.1.8186 - driver date 6/14/2017) Realtek audio drivers to produce a *non-functional* Realtek HD audio manager control panel, P4-630.  R2.82 is a little over *TWO* years old since that one was released around the end of July 2017.
The problem was fixed somewhere in the driver versions at least in the 8200s or 8300s released in autumn 2017 or early 2018.

as ador250 was saying, use latest FF00 HDA driver like 8838 (and if you don't need the extra integration or the extra audio enhancer software like ASUS Sonic Studio).  but if you are missing some audio features from the FF00 driver, you could try the v6.0.8816 FF03 Realtek audio driver since the Asus Z170 Pro gaming board came with Sonic Studio & Sonic Radar apps which depend on the Nahimic integration files from the FF03 drivers or the originally bundled v7899 Realtek audio driver for that board.


----------



## dmduncan37 (Nov 23, 2019)

Hello,
I too have problems since the update of Windows10 1909
I have an Aorus7 Z370
The manager of his realtek has disappeared and since then I have a robot voice in my microphone, but it's random.

I already had the same problem when upgrading my previous version windows10 1809

With the latest drivers Gigabyte (8586) I have no sound or I can not change the main outputs with the manager of its windows 10.
I use the 8210 but still this problem of micro

what is the difference between 8838 F00 and F01?

solutions?

I think buy an internal sound card, no realtek driver problem


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 23, 2019)

dmduncan37 said:


> The manager of his realtek disappeared



Well 6.0.8838.1 fixed it for me.








						alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release
					

A non-official repository for downloading Realtek High Definition Audio Driver and USB Audio Driver standalone packages which were released from Realtek FTP Server. - alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release




					github.com
				






erpguy53 said:


> It's a known bug/issue for the R2.82 (v6.0.1.8186 - driver date 6/14/2017) Realtek audio drivers to produce a *non-functional* Realtek HD audio manager control panel, P4-630.  R2.82 is a little over *TWO* years old since that one was released around the end of July 2017.
> The problem was fixed somewhere in the driver versions at least in the 8200s or 8300s released in autumn 2017 or early 2018.
> 
> as ador250 was saying, use latest FF00 HDA driver like 8838 (and if you don't need the extra integration or the extra audio enhancer software like ASUS Sonic Studio).  but if you are missing some audio features from the FF00 driver, you could try the v6.0.8816 FF03 Realtek audio driver since the Asus Z170 Pro gaming board came with Sonic Studio & Sonic Radar apps which depend on the Nahimic integration files from the FF03 drivers or the originally bundled v7899 Realtek audio driver for that board.



This is what I have now from the link ador gave me:


----------



## dmduncan37 (Nov 23, 2019)

This ? 8838_FF00_FF01_PG474_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL.rar
what is the difference between 8838 F00 and F01?
F00 generic ?

Edit : I have Gigabyte MB (Aorus gaming7 Z370)


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 23, 2019)

dmduncan37 said:


> Edit : I have Gigabyte MB (Aorus gaming7 Z370)



Ah yeah, a Gigabyte board you got there.

Maybe you should start your own thread then.

Or try DDU and just download and install the latest driver from Gigabyte.


----------



## dmduncan37 (Nov 23, 2019)

yes !


----------

